# Not Detecting crossfire, Help?



## Smallz750 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello all.  I am new to the forum, but this seems like the best place I can get the information I need or help on this matter.  I have 2 HIS HD3870's installed on a ASUS Maximus formula mobo. My driver version for the 3870's is 8.453.0.0 for each card,  I have ATI CCC version 8.2 installed,  all on Vista Home Premium 64bit OS.  In CCC I have crossfire enabled, but when I check it in GPU-Z version 0.1.6 it is showing disabled.  I have checked everything possible to get it to actually enable crossfire on my system, but to no avail.  

If you need any other info on my system just let me know.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

GPU-z is showing it wrong.  Run a 3d06 benchmark and see what you get.


----------



## Smallz750 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well i get a 19200 and 19350 on 3d06 score  so I am sure crossfire is working,  I'm just wondering why in GPU-z it's showing disabled,  when version 0.1.6 says it should detect is. :S


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

It's working. Post in the GPU-Z forum your system specs and what isn't working.


----------



## Smallz750 (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry posted twice.  my bad. But my system specs are as follows.  
intel qx9650 o.c. to 3.8ghz 
ASUS Maximus formula mobo.  bios version .0902
2x HIS HD3870 drivers. .8.453.0.0
4gbs OCZ DDR2 800mhz ram 4.4.4.15 
500gb seagate 7000.12 hdd 32mb cache
avermedia pci-x1 tv tuner card
Samsung Sh203 dvd burner
LG GGC-H20L blu-ray/hd dvd rom
Gateway FHD2400 lcd monitor
Ultra X3 600watt psu


Ok just ran 3d06 again and noticed it is not showing my hd3870's linked in xfire either.  Not sure what to do now.


----------



## fsckit (Feb 18, 2008)

I have nearly the identical system and the same problem on GPU-Z 0.1.6

Asus Maximus Formula (BIOS v0907)
QX9650
2x3870 (Sapphire)
4Gb Corsair Dominator
Catalyst 8.2
Vista Ultimate 64 with all recommended & security patches as well as the Vista multi-GPU hotfixes

My 3dmark06 score with CF on (according to CCC) is higher than without so that suggests that CF is working. However nothing but CCC says it's in CF mode.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 18, 2008)

Makes me wonder if there isn't something in the X38 chipset that negotiates CF without software help...

You could try to install your CF as outlined in my thread. Plus, W1zz posted a test version on GPU-z that was specifically for this. He stated he would include this support in the next version.


----------



## fsckit (Feb 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Makes me wonder if there isn't something in the X38 chipset that negotiates CF without software help...
> 
> You could try to install your CF as outlined in my thread. Plus, W1zz posted a test version on GPU-z that was specifically for this. He stated he would include this support in the next version.



Thanks for the guide. I'll give that a try. I agree that something may seem fishy with the X38 chipset. 

I saw the note from W1zz about it being fixed in 'the next release' but I thought that was 0.1.6 (and the release notes for 0.1.6 make it sound like it should be fixed). Or is this something else for 0.1.7?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope you liked it! Let me know if there is anything you think could be clarified.

We could make this a colaborative effort as I am preparing to port over to an X38 board soon.

As far as the GPU-z thang, I can't keep up with revisions of stuff anymore. I just go with what works.

*edit* Found the thread. Looks like it was supposed to make it into 0.1.6...

Does the linked one work for you guys. It did for me!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

it seems that crossfire detection does not work on vista64


----------



## GoatX12 (Feb 18, 2008)

Neither does Nvidia SLI detection on Vista64 Help PLEASE!


----------

